# what do you do when you meet a friend



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

1 like what are yu supposed to do?
2 whats fun or else that you do or wud like to do? 

3 did anything weird have happened because of sa?
4 whats the worst n akwardest that have happened during meeting someone irl because of sa?


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

you know i had to wonder about that, i havent had a friend in over 10 yrs and wonder what the heck i would talk about if i had one.....i dont know


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

irishkarl said:


> you know i had to wonder about that, i havent had a friend in over 10 yrs and wonder what the heck i would talk about if i had one.....i dont know


bruh me too i just think wtf ever in world to say? and why wud they care bout that?


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Idk... I don't have any.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

ShotInTheDark said:


> Idk... I don't have any.


really? damn..but maybe online friend? what if you need to meet him/her irl what yu gona do?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

answer more ppl 

this is so on point


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

meet them at board games thing so we play board games. or meet them at meetup, so we do the activity. main friend, usually just go to her place and talk and sit around etc. or go for a walk. feeding the ducks/birds or getting a meal is normal.

someone hugged me once because of this stupid ****ing star wars card game. i refuse to play it again. i want to burn it. you can't just hug me. i'm emotionally scarred now.

once i went to a meetup at a bar and didn't see the min there through the window and my avoidance deal kind of activated so i just sat down outside. maybe 10 mins later someone came out and realised i was there. that someone understands the avoidance deal kind of though so not really embarrassing.

awkward things with friends? idk, nothing else worth remembering.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

I only have my cat as a friend.ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ±ðŸˆ


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

andy1984 said:


> meet them at board games thing so we play board games. or meet them at meetup, so we do the activity. main friend, usually just go to her place and talk and sit around etc. or go for a walk. feeding the ducks/birds or getting a meal is normal.
> 
> someone hugged me once because of this stupid ****ing star wars card game. i refuse to play it again. i want to burn it. you can't just hug me. i'm emotionally scarred now.


 you are so lucky that yu can do those things yu have no idea

i hate when ppl try to hug me simply thats just wtf i dont simply hug ppl and its something special id do only with my best friend or best brother..i wish i could hug my parents but even that is tuff...



hateliving said:


> I only have my cat as a friend.ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ±ðŸˆ


thats cool!!! :laugh: but what you wud do if yu wud suddenly get a human friend?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

oooop i was posting a visitor msg n accidently posted here > < well please answer more to this thread anyway plz


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

Drink and play video games. Tell him I've stopped smoking cigarettes but he'll forget after a few more shots and ill relapse again. Get excited when he gestures to me if I wanna do some coke but then get sad when I realize that coke doesn't have any effect on me anymore due to my medications.
Go home at 2-3 AM and lay in bed until I fall asleep, usually happens as the sun's coming up.
I really don't miss these days. With my friend he's pretty volatile when he drinks. Sometimes he's the best but other times he gets violent.
If we could have done something besides drink and do coke it would be sweet, like go fishing or to a bar or something. Been a while since I been out with a friend. He got locked up last year for some pretty bad ****, so now I have no one to talk to.


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

you do whatever you want to do together. you talk and do things together because you value each other.


----------



## angelinal25 (May 14, 2020)

*friends time*

Time and good friends are two things that become more valuable the older you get friends helps you to recover from dark situations more quickly


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Talk about what's been going on, eat food, have some drinks. Usually nothing more than that.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

J Black said:


> Drink and play video games. Tell him I've stopped smoking cigarettes but he'll forget after a few more shots and ill relapse again. Get excited when he gestures to me if I wanna do some coke but then get sad when I realize that coke doesn't have any effect on me anymore due to my medications.
> Go home at 2-3 AM and lay in bed until I fall asleep, usually happens as the sun's coming up.
> I really don't miss these days. With my friend he's pretty volatile when he drinks. Sometimes he's the best but other times he gets violent.
> If we could have done something besides drink and do coke it would be sweet, like go fishing or to a bar or something. Been a while since I been out with a friend. He got locked up last year for some pretty bad ****, so now I have no one to talk to.
> ...


 thats like some normal ppl action right there like yu have no sa. now just find another person and do the same soon wont have sa at all



lily said:


> you do whatever you want to do together. you talk and do things together because you value each other.





leaf in the wind said:


> Talk about what's been going on, eat food, have some drinks. Usually nothing more than that.


 i cant talk. i dont know how to talk. have somekinda selective mutism **** but sounds fun



angelinal25 said:


> Time and good friends are two things that become more valuable the older you get friends helps you to recover from dark situations more quickly


kool sounds fun


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

anyone else will reply?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess talking about similar interests would be good. Then again i have 0 friends in real life and i don't really prefer to call people as friend to whom i have chatted with in online. Sometimes i chat with some people in online. As for your other post about the FB likes, this 'likes' feature in social media sites is a overrated thing. It's about how you feel about it. I don't care if anyone adds 'likes' on my pictures or posts. But i know some people would get depressed if they don't receive enough 'likes' on their pictures or posts. People are different and that's about it.


----------

